# Camping Lallosa Cambrilles Salou - Today



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Having travelled from Calais on Sunday we have arrived here and a full camp site report will follow.

But I have to post this before "She" does.

OK I got the van stuck. I admit it I am not infallible.

Now its about 7m and got it down a road only to find the spaces were too small, but could not turn it round (due to trees) and could not drive it out, due to the proximity of those darn trees.

I know if it went in, it has to come out well this would not.

Then two chaps came along and told me I would not get it out - thanks and lost of larger vans get stuck - thanks again.

Eventually the manager came out and said we should not be down there as it would get stuck, then showed me how to get out a different way and onto the spot we were meant to park in.

So the morale of the tale, apart from get a smaller van, is do you homework before you attempt to pitch!!!!


----------



## mojo1 (May 1, 2005)

Stayed on this site last weekend for 2 nights. The pitches are very small and the tree's very low. Would have stayed longer because the site is well placed being just couple of minutes to the sea and an easy walk into Cambrils but pitches just far too small. When will these campsite owners realise that they are losing business because of their couldn't care less attitude.


----------

